# Sanibel Beach Club II 2BR May 14-21



## gveach (Apr 9, 2016)

$700
2BR Sanibel Beach Club II beachfront. Sleeps 6. Close to lighthouse.


----------



## gveach (Apr 16, 2016)

Just bumping this up.


----------



## gveach (Apr 18, 2016)

bumping once more


----------



## gveach (Apr 23, 2016)

I thought I just felt a bump


----------



## gveach (Apr 26, 2016)

*Unit Rented*



gveach said:


> $700
> 2BR Sanibel Beach Club II beachfront. Sleeps 6. Close to lighthouse.



This unit has been rented, thanks!


----------

